# Cleveland Bicycle / Lozier



## kbboathouse (Sep 5, 2017)

Can someone pin down the year of manufacture?
I believe it has the wrong handle bars.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 5, 2017)

@Robertriley


----------



## ejlwheels (Sep 5, 2017)

American Bicycle Company 1900/1901


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 5, 2017)

I agree with @ejlwheels.  My Lozier is a 1899 model 66.  They went from model 64-72 in 99.  I'd assume 74-82 in 00 and 84-92 in 01.  It's just a guess but seems logical.  I'd also say that your seat is also incorrect too.


----------



## ejlwheels (Sep 6, 2017)

According to WHEELMEN site, Clevelands are only produced by American Bicycle Co. in 1901.
ABC was formed on paper in mid 1899 and failed before the end of 1901.


----------



## kbboathouse (Oct 2, 2017)

After further inspection I see this is a Model 83, not 88.


----------

